# Help! 2 Day old Lamb bleeding from rectum



## ssmeester (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

A friend gave me a day old Finn/Dorset ram lamb yesterday. He was a twin and VERY tiny. Mother wasn't interested in caring for him. He was doing great last night, sucking the bottle, (goat's milk) walking all around and pooping small amounts of yellow poo.

This morning he is bleeding from the rectum. He grunts and appears to be pushing as if trying to push out poo only to have small amounts of blood come out with small amounts of poo mixed in. He is still eating and walking, but clearly hurts when he grunts.

I'm new to lambs, but have never had this problem with goat kids.

Any and all suggestions are welcome.

Blessings,
Sandy


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I wonder if his meconium is to dry or thick for him to pass it? I would try giving him a warm soapy water enema and see if that helps.


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

Was his mother vaccinated for Clostridium perfringens C, D and T? 
Did he get colostrum?
If no to either of the above he may have a case of Bloody scours caused by C. perfringens type C.

_Clostridium perfringens type C tends to affect very young lambs (<2 weeks of age) and presents itself as bloody diarrhea, hemorrhagic enteritis, and bloody scours. Clostridial diseases are easily prevented in the young by vaccinating pregnant dams about three weeks prior to delivery and subsequent vaccination of offspring. Consumption of adequate, high quality colostrum is important._ http://www.sheepandgoat.com/articles/scours.html

Antitoxin should be available from your local veterinarian and should be administered ASAP.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

If he is still hanging on, I would recommend having a Vet take a look at him.


----------



## ssmeester (Sep 23, 2010)

He just died in my arms an hour ago. He went downhill fast. We live in an area where farm animal vets are nonexistent. I do believe it was Enterotoxemia though. I know he did not get even 24 hours of colostrum. I have ordered the CD Antitoxin and will be prepared if it ever happens again.

Thank you for your support.


*
*


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Sorry to hear that. 
I to, live in an area, where there are no close Vets for sheep, makes it very hard when something goes wrong.
Hope the rest of your lambing season goes better.

Just saw you are in VA too. Only good sheep and goat Vet is up in Louisa. 
They are 2 1/2 to 3 hours away from me.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your lamb. He was awfully cute.


----------

